# Windows Upgrade



## winklerfg (Aug 6, 2017)

Need advice on upgrading Windows 7 Pro to Windows 10. Or should I wait?
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400S CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8174 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6450, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 931 GB (734 GB Free); J: 0 GB (0 GB Free); K: 931 GB (843 GB Free); L: 1397 GB (1250 GB Free);
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2AC2
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Enabled and Updated
Malware bytes Premium and enable and updated.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

winklerfg said:


> Or should I wait?


You have, by what appears on your listed specs, a respectable computer to run Win 10. Win 7 extended support will end on Jan 14, 2020.

My question is "Should you wait for what?"


----------



## winklerfg (Aug 6, 2017)

C141 said:


> You have, by what appears on your listed specs, a respectable computer to run Win 10. Win 7 extended support will end on Jan 14, 2020.
> 
> My question is "Should you wait for what?"


OH, in other words, do I really need to upgrade at this time? I am happy with what I have but been told by others that I should upgrade to windows 10.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

No, if you're content with Win 7, and many people are, you don't have to upgrade at this time. Win 10 though is still available for free. Microsoft has so far not indicated if or when they will pull it.
2020 is really just around the corner & Win 10 is the future as far as Microsoft is concerned. Win 10 is coming out with an update [Fall Creators Update] in September or October this year. You might want to wait till then to grab the download if you decide to take the plunge. Just check back in here before you do & get any questions you might have answered.
Btw: Welcome to TSG winklerfg!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Need advice on upgrading Windows 7 Pro to Windows 10. Or should I wait?
> I am happy with what I have but been told by others that I should upgrade to windows 10.


We don't know how computer-knowledgeable you are, so upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 10 may be a difficult learning curve for you.
The upgrade process may also fail and may leave you with a non-working computer.
Windows 7 will be supported for almost 2-1/2 years, so there's no hurry to switch.
You may also be ready for a newer computer by then which comes with Windows 10.


> Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2AC2


You appear to have a HP/Compaq brand computer.
What is its model name and exact model number?
What is its exact serial number and product number?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winklerfg (Aug 6, 2017)

I want to thank those who have responded to my Thread. It was very helpful and I have decided to wait until Windows 7 Pro is no longer supported before upgrading to Windows 10. Meanwhile, I will find a site that provides instructions on how to use Windows 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winklerfg (Aug 6, 2017)

flavallee said:


> You're welcome, and good luck.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Greetings Frank,
I am 74 years old and have some computer knowledge via manuals and text books. The most important thing that I have learned regarding computers is never lean on my own understanding. I say that, to say this ... when faced with computer problems in the future. How can I find you again for advice and guidelines? Am I allowed to send you my email address and other information via these posts? I am new member to posting 'threads' and do not want to violate any rules regarding posting. Please advise. Forrest W.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We do not provide help here via email or remote access. All help has to be done here in a thread.

If you need to contact me here privately, click my "flavallee" account name, then click "Start a conversation", then create and send me a message.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winklerfg (Aug 6, 2017)

I did not see and button for "start a conversation" and so I click on ? ... gee, I forgot what I click on. Anyway, I have updated my profile and as I learn more about this site, I am I will benefit from your comments and advise. Have a good day, Forrest ...


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

C141 said:


> No, if you're content with Win 7, and many people are, you don't have to upgrade at this time. Win 10 though is still available for free. Microsoft has so far not indicated if or when they will pull it.
> 2020 is really just around the corner & Win 10 is the future as far as Microsoft is concerned. Win 10 is coming out with an update [Fall Creators Update] in September or October this year. You might want to wait till then to grab the download if you decide to take the plunge. Just check back in here before you do & get any questions you might have answered.
> Btw: Welcome to TSG winklerfg!


Good advice,

But Windows 10 is no longer free. That offer was stopped on July 16, 2016. One year after the release of Windows 10. For a time, Windows 10 was available for free to qualified devices for people with mobility or physical challenges. However, if users do not qualify, they are violating honesty and codes of ethics. Some computers with older processors such as the Adom Clover Trail Processor, will only support Windows 10 up to and including Anniversary Update, This is because these older processors that were designed for Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 machines were discontinued by Intel. For those machines, Microsoft will support Anniversary Update up until January 2023, the same drop off time for Windows 8.1 from extended support. Additionally, some newer computers will only run Windows 10 and cannot be downgraded.

Microsoft recommends that unless you are very computer savvy, wait for feature upgrades to Windows 10 to come automatically through your systems Windows Update Portal. Doing the feature updates manually may cause some incompatibilities.

Furthermore if you have problems, please use the Windows 10 Feedback Hub to report these issues to Microsoft. Provide a detailed description and a best fit category of a problem or suggestion with Windows 10. This feedback is used to guide future updates and releases of Windows 10. Type Feedback Hub in the Search box to use the application. You can have either a local or a Microsoft Account to use the application.

Jack


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jack1000 said:


> But Windows 10 is no longer free. That offer was stopped on July 16, 2016. One year after the release of Windows 10. For a time, Windows 10 was available for free to qualified devices for people with mobility or physical challenges. However, if users do not qualify, they are violating honesty and codes of ethics.


Well Jack1000 I disagree. Have a look here:

https://www.extremetech.com/computing/242419-windows-10-free-upgrades-still-unofficially-available

http://www.zdnet.com/article/heres-how-you-can-still-get-a-free-windows-10-upgrade/

https://www.neowin.net/news/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-by-using-windows-7-and-8-keys
https://www.neowin.net/news/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-by-using-windows-7-and-8-keys

I agree with the Extreme Tech article that states, "It never made much sense for Microsoft to only give Windows 10 away for just 12 months" and "Microsoft may have set a 12-month deadline in the hopes of pushing people towards Windows 10 more quickly, or it may have reached an agreement with its various hardware partners that it wouldn't keep advertising the free upgrade after a certain amount of time. Either way, the company has every reason to leave this loophole quietly open - every machine that upgrades is one more machine that's now tied to Microsoft's Windows-as-a-service delivery system." That to me is just good business sense.

As regards violating some code of ethics, I have not found/read any official statement from Microsoft that states such. Until then I will continue to offer support to those desiring an upgrade to Win10, provided of course that their computers meet the hardware requirements.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you use a Win 7 key with Win 10, the key will be accepted, but when you try to activate, it will say it can't reach the activation server. At least that's the way with Creators Update.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

lunarlander said:


> but when you try to activate, it will say it can't reach the activation server. At least that's the way with Creators Update.


Just a few moments ago I completed an install of Win 10 Pro Creators Update on a former Win 7 Pro computer. Windows is activated. No issues. Every previous Creators Update install, on other computers, prior to today also activated without a hitch.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is that because you have previously activated with that Win 7 key on a previous Win 10 box?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Friends computer that had a recent wipe & re-install of Win 7 Pro. Activated. No previous win 10 install on that comp. If I understand your question correctly.
Re-phrase question if I'm reading it wrong lunarlander. I sort of found myself going "Huh?"

Last sentence in my prior post edited to clarify: "on other computers"

All other previous computers were running activated copies of Win 7 or 8 only.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm. Thats good. So upgrade is still available.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

It would seem so. I keep watching for word otherwise, but so far so good. I'm not complaining, & neither are friends or customers 

Have a good one lunarlander!


----------

